# anyone heard anything else about a dual socket 1366 mobo?



## Fitseries3 (May 16, 2009)

im thinking about getting a dual cpu 1366 mobo that can OC worth a crap.

anyone seen any??? heard anything???


----------



## ownage (May 16, 2009)

Nope. There are server boards, but probably can't OC a damn. Most of them don't have full 16x PCIe.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 16, 2009)

pics? links?


----------



## HellasVagabond (May 16, 2009)

http://www.tyan.com/product_board_list.aspx?cpuid=1&socketid=20&chipsetid=99999


----------



## ownage (May 16, 2009)

http://www.salland.eu/category/products/730/socket-1366.html?rst=1


----------



## msgclb (May 16, 2009)

Newegg > Server Motherboards > CPU Socket Type : Dual LGA 1366

There are 27 boards listed on Newegg but I don't know if you can oc a dual socket 1366 board.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 16, 2009)

i need at least 2 16x pcie.... if not more


----------



## twicksisted (May 16, 2009)

no the only one i heard of is a quad 1366 mobo and its only got 8 PCI-EX16 slots on...


edit: just to be clear incase no one got it... yes i am taking the piss...


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 16, 2009)

well im looking for...

dual 1366 sockets
2+ 16x pcie
overclocking capable
i dont give a shit about anything else. i dont need SAS,SCSI,PCI-X,etc.


----------



## stanhemi (May 16, 2009)

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/asus-nehalem-xeon-motherboard,7211.html


----------



## aCid888* (May 16, 2009)

Have a look:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131379

I doubt it will be what you want as the PCI-e slots arent spaced well...they look to only fit smaller cards and I expect you wanted some 295 action.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 16, 2009)

wonder if it can take 2 920s?


----------



## aCid888* (May 16, 2009)

What you looking at doing with this anyway?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 16, 2009)

replace my i7 setup.

i want dual 4.5ghz quads with 12gb mem and dual gtx295s

16 threads FTMFW


----------



## aCid888* (May 16, 2009)

I just doubt you'll get what you want.

Skulltrail offers something similar to what your after but as you know, its S771.

I'd just build another i7 setup if I was interested in in "replacing" a current one...two is better than one, right?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 16, 2009)

nah...

there will be a dual 1366 board for OCing. its just not here yet.


----------



## aCid888* (May 16, 2009)

But as we both know, waiting isnt your strong point. 


I'm sure you will find something else for your needs.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 16, 2009)

actually....

im stuck right now.

there is nothing newer than what i have.

so i have to wait either way.


----------



## aCid888* (May 16, 2009)

You can always go backwards?  

You could get this when it comes out:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=94307

I'm sure it will put up a top Orb score *AND* play Crysis @ 60fps+


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 16, 2009)

i go for the biggest and fastest stuff i can get.


----------



## aCid888* (May 16, 2009)

Well thats one of the smallest and least powerful things you can get, thinking about buying it yet? 

It would make a change, you have to admit.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 16, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131374R

i should get that and try it.

id need another 920 and another kit of ram


----------



## aCid888* (May 16, 2009)

You could try it, but PCI-e slot 1 looks blocked by the RAM slots, I'm not sure a 295 would fit.


----------



## stormseeker (May 16, 2009)

I'm quite sure that 920 won't work with that board - it supports only Xeon processors. They may be socket-compatible, but Core i7 CPU will not work in such a board - else why would Intel make Xeon at all (which is much more expensive than its Core i7 counterpart)?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 16, 2009)

how about the w3520? its a 920 D0 equivalent.


----------



## aCid888* (May 16, 2009)

Aside from the extra i7, why do this in the first place really?

Your not going to tell me your rig isn't powerful enough, because that's not true is it.....

If the only reason for doing this is to "replace" your current setup, you may as well not bother as it wont be much of an improvement at all...your cards will be limited to 8x and that will hurt their performance as you know.


----------



## stormseeker (May 16, 2009)

It's not listed on Newegg, but being a Nehalem-based Xeon, it should work. You can check on Asus' site, or email them to be sure. Don't expect very high overclocks from this board though.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 16, 2009)

16 threads in vantage would produce a 56000 pts score with my current settings...


----------



## aCid888* (May 16, 2009)

But your cards would be at x8 not x16, that will hurt.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 16, 2009)

not much. i've ran them at 8x and see little difference.


----------



## ownage (May 16, 2009)

Who cares about Vantage?
You won't gain anything with 4 extra cores when playing games.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 16, 2009)

i dont play games at all. never.

you must not know me.

16 threads crunching would ROCK


----------



## Sonido (May 16, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131374R
> 
> i should get that and try it.
> 
> id need another 920 and another kit of ram



Do you have a SSI PSU?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 16, 2009)

my enermax says it is.


----------



## ownage (May 16, 2009)

Ah, OK, so you don't game, so you don't need pimp-ass vga's, and don't need PCIe. That makes livea whole lot easier for you. 

What project are you on? If its one that supports GPU crunching, then you'd be better off making a GPU farm.
A board with 4x PCIe, 4 vga's crunching, or even more if that's possible


----------



## aCid888* (May 16, 2009)

On the other hand, if you said you got this idea for WCG, then that would indeed be cool.

You could get a D0 stepper for your main rig and OC it higher and a few older, cheaper i7s for this build and run a small "farm" so to speak.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 16, 2009)

i DO need pcie.... for benchmarks. not games.

im curious to know if you checked my system specs


----------



## Sonido (May 16, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i DO need pcie.... for benchmarks. not games.
> 
> im curious to know if you checked my system specs



That Xeon would give you a big boost by itself, let alone in a dual-processor setup. Xeons are 64-bit pimps. I'm curious to see your outcome.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 16, 2009)

i might have to sell my wallet for this setup.


----------



## Sonido (May 16, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i might have to sell my wallet for this setup.



Sell your current setup and save up. You can get the supplementals first (RAM, and ETC.).


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 16, 2009)

ram is cheap and i already have plenty. i have 2 kits of 3x2gb ddr3

im close to selling my 920 already. i have a few people interested.

my dfi is almost sold as well.

the only things im keeping are my psu, gtx295s and cooling setup.

of course i'll need another heatkiller3 and xigmatek DK...

i only lack the proper motherboard and 2 w3520's.

thats 2x $315 for cpu's + whatever the mobo costs me.


----------



## Sonido (May 16, 2009)

Fit, I know you know your stuff, but you do have RDDR3 right? If I'm not mistaken, that server board, like 99.999999999999999% all others, requires it. I'm know I'm going to get a "Duh.." reply, but I just don't wanna leave anything untouched.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 16, 2009)

no no...

the 1366 boards take regular run of the mill ddr3.

even in the reviews theres a few guys running ocz golds on the asus boards and its working for them.


----------



## Sonido (May 16, 2009)

I just checked into that. I feel old. It's different from before, where the memory controller was on the board itself.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 16, 2009)

yeah... thats the whole reason i didnt go skulltrail.


----------



## Disparia (May 16, 2009)

Fudzilla said:
			
		

> Intel told us that they won't do a reference motherboard for Nehalem dual socket, super desktop machine but there is still hope that partners will do it. Intel has told us that partners can do it, and it will be up to Asus, MSI and Gigabyte to manufacture one.
> 
> We are not sure if top three manufacturer are already working on new Skulltrail board based on Nehalem EP dual CPU platform, but this might be the only hope in survival of Skulltrail as a concept, sspecially in 2009. Super expensive computers might have a tough time to sell in a time of economic hardship, but the chaps who can buy Skulltrail can still buy Skulltrail II. However, it would just cost Intel too much money to sell only a few tens of thousands of units.
> 
> ...



Fit. I understand.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 16, 2009)

does windows 7 even support 16 threads? maybe we should think of ever aspect here.


----------



## erocker (May 16, 2009)

I'd hold off on a server board right now.  The Lucid chip will be making their way onto them this year then get one.  Lucid chip = 100% scaling for everything apparently.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 16, 2009)

yeah but the whole nehalem platform is limited by the ~220-230 BCLK wall.

until  they can get 250+ bclk im more leaning towards 2x cpu. 

and i doubt many other people will follow me on that kinda setup.


----------



## ownage (May 16, 2009)

If there will be a dual Nehalem board that also has all the desktop functionality, it has to be a Skulltrail board. Asus made the Z7-WS board, but most of those boards died they delivered bad support.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 16, 2009)

well seeing how this is a whole new platform, and memory controller is on the cpu so you can use regular ddr3 instead of ECC.... i think it would have a good calling.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 16, 2009)

ah crap...

needs to be a w, e, or x55XX cpu for dual socket.

they all have dual QPI's.

w3520 doesnt.

the e5520's are only $199 though...


----------



## ownage (May 16, 2009)

So you can't put I9x0 cpu's in a dual 1366? I was hoping it could.


----------



## Naekuh (May 18, 2009)

not to bust your bubble fit, but it wont work.

The 920 as well as any consumer i7 you can buy is a 1 x QPI chip with the second QPI disabled.

You need an expensive 2 x QPI chip for dual communication to work, and those are uber money.

Also not to mention that the dual QPI chips have there memory/qpi divider locked, your hopes at a 4.5 8 core 16thread machine is about 1 yr too earily. 

Example when you put a 2xQPI chip inside a X58 Board... im missing 3 options in bios:






the only chip i know which has a remote possibly to do something like that is a W5580, but good luck getting those when there almost 2000 dollars a pop.  

And this is coming from experience, i own a gainestown pair chip which Dave (movieman) is happily running for me until such board YOU are looking for comes out for me to buy.

There called Twiddle Dee and Twiddle Dum for now....  





*sigh* gainestown... another financial stupidty i commited too..


----------



## Kantastic (May 21, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i go for the biggest and fastest stuff i can get.



Buy a Lexus or something!


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 21, 2009)

yeah I think you'll be tossing money away for less gaming/benching performance than you ahve now. servers are not designed for gaming and aren't going to give you what you want. 

what you want is a new toy to try so go get a new gal and have fun. then when 6 cores come out you can have fun again. then repeat for 12 cores, etc. 

it's either that or get an executive job at intel so you can try the chips before they're released.


----------



## 3870x2 (May 21, 2009)

Naekuh said:


> not to bust your bubble fit, but it wont work.
> 
> The 920 as well as any consumer i7 you can buy is a 1 x QPI chip with the second QPI disabled.
> 
> ...



I think that that could be fixed simply with a compatible motherboard, so that the processors don't share threads.  Isn't that how the older dual socket mobos worked?  Sort of acting apart from each other.


----------



## Disparia (May 21, 2009)

Not really, those older boards had glueless (native) support for 2 CPUs, and the CPU's used were able to run in a 2-way configuration. There's some exceptions, but that's generally how it was.

Perhaps someone could build a QuickPath switch (like PCIe switches) that would allow two (or more) i7's to connect to the X58 IOH. I'm not an engineer, so I don't know complexity involved.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 21, 2009)




----------



## Disparia (May 21, 2009)

Beautiful 

In fact, I'm working up a proposal right now for a pair of dual 5520 servers. Though while he has 12GB, I'm aiming for 24GB


----------



## exo17 (May 21, 2009)

Assuming you have a 920, why not get a 965 if you want to upgrade without the hassle of dual socket compatibility? (although it is ultra uber expensive as im sure you know)


----------



## DRDNA (May 21, 2009)

Fits ....I LOVE IT ! Its awesome how serious you take benching which by the way is my favorite thing to do with my PC's!


----------



## thebeephaha (May 23, 2009)

Fits

I just got in a nice dual Xeon 1366 rig to play with at work today. Tomorrow I will run benches and check out options in BIOS but I'm sure it doesn't OC.

It is a Supermicro board with dual 3.2GHz quad Xeons. (engineering samples too mind you)

Should pump out some impressive numbers even at stock.

EDIT:

 Supermicro X8DA3 Motherboard ($550) (supports NINETY SIX GB of RAM)
 2x Intel Xeon W5580 Engineering Sample 3.2GHz CPUs ($2000 a pop!)
 6x2GB Kingston 1333 ECC RAMs ($400)
 NV Quadro CX ($1500)
 Dual 8 port SAS RAID Controllers (about $750 each)
 4x1TB Western Digital RAID Edition 3 HDDs in RAID5 ($175 each)
 1x640GB Western Digital Blue ($65)
 Lite-On DVD-RW ($25)
 Supermicro 745TQ-R800B case with 8x hotswap bays + 800w PSU ($550)
 Windows Vista Ultimate x64 ($200)

So yea, let's just round that off to a $10,000 computer.


----------



## thebeephaha (May 24, 2009)

Well that was lame, 3D mark of any variety freezes on the CPU test and closes out to Windows.

No benches for that rig I guess...


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 24, 2009)

odd. needs more vcore and vtt i bet.

you need some bigger heatsinks on that monster. she's gonna roast the internals


----------



## thebeephaha (May 24, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> odd. needs more vcore and vtt i bet.
> 
> you need some bigger heatsinks on that monster. she's gonna roast the internals



At how fast the fans are spinning, I doubt it.

I will see if there is any voltage adjustments.


----------



## blackbird307 (May 24, 2009)

I remember last year boards could hold single digit gb ram. And all of a sudden the support jumps in the hundreds. What the hell.


----------

